# Good Information on Force Induction.



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Starting a thread to gather all the good external links.

From BorgWarner: http://www.turbodriven.com/en/turbofacts/index.asp












> History
> The history of turbocharging is almost as old as that of the internal combustion engine. As early as 1885 and 1896, Gottlieb Daimler and Rudolf Diesel investigated increasing the power output and reducing the fuel consumption of their engines by precompressing the combustion air. In 1925, the Swiss engineer Alfred Büchi was the first to be successful with exhaust gas turbocharging, and achieved a power increase of more than 40 %. This was the beginning of the gradual introduction of turbocharging into the automotive industry.
> 
> ....


----------



## altus22 (Dec 6, 2005)

For M20s and M30s: http://turbochargingdynamics.com/


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

More...


----------



## Bimmermann05 (Feb 28, 2006)

Buddy in j-body.org did that to his cavalier.... Twin charger, supercharger feed t-3 turbo! Fully spools at 2-3 rpm!!!


----------



## fibercus (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the post, very nice info~!


----------

